# 5 yếu tố cần lưu ý để mua được bình thủy điện tốt nhất cho gia đình



## lekimquyen5584 (21/2/20)

Bình thủy điện vừa có chức năng đun nước, vừa có chức năng giữ nóng. Sản phẩm có đa dạng kiểu dáng, kích thước, tính năng khác nhau... Cùng chọn mua chiếc bình tốt nhất với gợi ý dưới đây nhé!



​*Tốc độ sôi của bình*
Bình thủy điện thường đun nước không sôi nhanh bằng bình siêu tốc, và giữa các loại bình thủy điện cũng có tốc độ đun sôi nước khác nhau, tốc độ sôi giữa bình chậm nhất và nhanh nhất cũng chỉ chênh lệch nhau có 2 phút mà thôi.
Tuy nhiên, ưu điểm của bình thủy điện so với bình đun nước siêu tốc là nó vừa có chức năng đun sôi nước vừa có chức năng bảo quản và giữ nhiệt cho nước.

*Kích thước và trọng lượng bình*
Không nên chọn mua loại bình quá nặng vì khi bạn cầm bình rót nước hay di chuyển, nếu không cẩn thận có thể bị đổ nước sôi lên người. Một bình nước nhỏ gọn hơn có thể chứa ít nước nhưng giúp bạn dễ sử dụng và cất giữ.
Tuy nhiên nếu bạn để cố định một chỗ, sử dụng trong gia đình thì kích thước, trọng lượng không quan trọng, điều quan trọng lúc này là tính năng của bình.

*Chọn mua bình theo tính năng*
Bình thủy điện ngày nay đi kèm với rất nhiều tính năng giúp bạn sử dụng dễ dàng và an toàn:
- Nút nhấn điện tử chỉ cần nhấn nhẹ để rót nước, ngoài ra có một số bình bạn chỉ cần dùng cốc chạm vào cần gạt trên thân bình là nước rót vào ly dễ dàng, không phải cầm bình lên và rót vào ly thủ công như trước.
- Khả năng đun sôi và giữ ấm tự động, đặc biệt, bạn có thể chọn mức nhiệt độ giữ ấm tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng.
- Lòng bình tráng men chống dính, còn có thể khử được mùi Clo trong nước, chỉ một lần đun bạn sẽ có đủ lượng nước nóng sử dụng trong 1 ngày cho gia đình 3 – 4 thành viên...
Tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng mà bạn chọn bình có tính năng phù hợp cho gia đình nhé!

*Lượng điện tiêu thụ*
Thật ra bình thủy điện cũng sử dụng điện nhưng không tiêu thụ điện nhiều như cái loại đồ dùng khác như tủ lạnh hay lò vi sóng. Nhưng nếu bạn muốn tiết kiệm được một ít điện trong mỗi lần sử dụng thì vẫn rất tốt.
Có một mẹo nhỏ là khi mua bạn nên để ý trên thân của bình có logo “Energy Saver”, đó là những loại bình giúp tiết kiệm năng lượng hiệu quả.

*Lựa chọn theo thương hiệu*
Sharp, Panasonic, Toshiba, Sunhouse… đều là những hãng nổi tiếng trong việc sản xuất bình thủy điện. Việc lựa chọn mua bình thủy điện của những hãng này giúp bạn yên tâm hơn về chất lượng cũng như chế độ bảo hành, đổi trả.
Đồng thời, khi bình thủy bị hỏng cũng dễ dàng kiếm vật liệu để thay thế.


----------

